# airport extreme AP (802.11n) and canon pixma ip5200 wpa2 trouble



## butre (Mar 29, 2007)

hi
i recently upgraded my apple AP from a original graphite one to the brand new airport extreme, 

my powerbook is 2 years old so am running it on the 802.11b/g compatibility mode.

i have configured it for WPA2 and it works fine for my powerbook, i could not connect my xp sp2 laptop but that is because the AP was operating on channel 13 (automatic settings) but i have now forced it to channel 4 and win xp sp2 laptop connects happily

the problem is with my canon pixma IP5200. it will not connect using WPA2, i have now set my airport extreme to both allow wpa/wpa2 connections and the pixma happily connects using wpa but when trying wpa2 it just won't , the log on the airport extreme does not show an attempted connection or anything.

i have tried with but AES and TKIP encryption but it won't connect. 

i guess it is a wifi standards incompatibility but if anyone else has tried this and has succeeded please let me know how.

thanks
butre


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2007)

What happened is you upgraded your security so you need to reconnect the Printer via USB and run the network setup through the Canon software to reprogram the printer for the new security(new Airport Extreme model)! Plus only I assume you have the iP5200R because that is the wireless model, not the iP5200. I say this because I run also the iP5200R on WP2 with no problems on an the last generation Airport Extreme.


----------



## butre (Mar 29, 2007)

hi

i stand corrected  yes it is the IP5200r model

i did connect via USB and reconfigured it for WPA2 encryption but it would not connect. using WPA2 and AES encryption, without reconfiguring the canon i changed the accesspoint to allow both wpa and wpa2 and the printer connected straight away

when i went back to the printer setup it had changed from wpa2 to wpa and i again set it to wpa2 but it would only connect using wpa.

do you know if there is a firmware update for the canon, perhaps there is an update out which i should apply.

many thanks for your post
butre


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2007)

So it doesn't appear at all in the mac or PC? So you used the latest Canon driver while WP2 is on in the router (then connect the printer via USB). I found that I have to connect and rerun the printers wireless setup (through the Canon software) when i went from a Linksys router to the Airport Extreme last year.

Also what I found is the  printer will only do the protocol B. I guess it is the limitation of that older printer. So I had to run B/G mode in my network on my Airport Extreme. Lastly did you install the latest drivers from Canon on your PC?


----------



## butre (Mar 29, 2007)

no it does not appear on pc or mac, on the accesspoint you can view the connected wireless clients and does not connect when it only accepts wpa2 security but it does appear with mixed mode wpa/wpa2

with wpa it does connect using 802.11g so perhaps i should change it to b and see if that works with wpa2

i installed network utitlity on both pc and powerbook and re-ran the setup utility  but perhaps it is a good idea to start from scratch, put the printer back to factory default and try again

i will try resetting it to factory default and will try setting it to us 802.11b only and see if it will then connect with wpa2 security

butre


----------



## butre (Jun 10, 2007)

have so far only managed to get the canon ir5200r to work with wpa encryption,

recently i setup a wds with a airport express and the really strange thing is that i can no longer print from my powerbook but can still print from my xp sp2 laptop.

i have got fed up with this and setup wpa2 encryption on the network and plugged in my canon printer via an USB cable.

i have tried everything from resetting it to factory default to just running wpa encryption, for some reason it does not like wds, i have also upgraded to the latest airport firmware 7.1.1 and airport express is running 6.3.

the firmware of the canon is 1.02, i have not been able to find a newer firmware. i am not sure if a call to the canon support team will help at all but am willing to give that a go

butre


----------

